# The Christian Pastor's Manual -- John Brown



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2008)

_The Christian Pastor's Manual_ (1826, reprinted by SDG 2003), edited by John Brown of Edinburgh, is available online here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Ecclesiology - The Christian Pastor's Manual -- John Brown - The PuritanBoard


----------

